# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Aphanizomenon.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos dia compañeros subo un nuevo tema de un alga llamada Aphanizomenon, estas fotos las tengo desde hace bastante tiempo pero no las he subido al pensar que me faltaba algo más para acabar el tema cosa que no he logrado, al final he decidido subir lo que tenía y no privarnos de lo que si había conseguido.





Esta muestra fue recogida en un estanque de un parque,Ya os digo que los parque de la ciudades encierran mas misterios de lo que parece.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (08-feb-2017),HUESITO (07-feb-2017),Jonasino (08-feb-2017),Los terrines (07-feb-2017),perdiguera (07-feb-2017),sergi1907 (08-feb-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo dos fotos más de Aphanizomenon, esta microalga se le llama también alga penacho por su forma vista al micro, yo las he visto solitarias y son muy difíciles de fotografiar por su estrechez.






Como se puede ver en el post anterior pueden formar grandes floraciones en aguas eutróficas.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (09-feb-2017),HUESITO (09-feb-2017),Los terrines (08-feb-2017),perdiguera (09-feb-2017),sergi1907 (08-feb-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos dias compañeros, para que podáis ver la importancia que tiene la luz solar para los seres vivos y en este caso para las microalgas subo esta foto donde se puede ver el ascenso de estas para captar el máximo de luz y realizar la fotosíntesis.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (12-feb-2017),HUESITO (13-feb-2017),Jonasino (13-feb-2017),Los terrines (12-feb-2017)

----------

